# Angelfish spawn Fail.



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Well a newly formed pair of platinum angelfish i have spawned and they did it in the corner of the tank. on the sealer. If the eggs get to the wiggler stage well.. the parents are going to have a fun job keeping them on that 90deg drop lol.

I am guessing they will learn after this.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Tropicana said:


> Well a newly formed pair of platinum angelfish i have spawned and they did it in the corner of the tank. on the sealer. If the eggs get to the wiggler stage well.. the parents are going to have a fun job keeping them on that 90deg drop lol.
> 
> I am guessing they will learn after this.


They usually spawn on more or less vertical surfaces, in nature on plant leaves. The fry have glands on their heads that produce a sticky substance so the parents can hang them up on a vertical surface until they are able to swim.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

yeah, makes sense, its just that every time she did a pass they all fell into the gravel lol.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Oops. Well, maybe they'll figure it out next time. I had some Laetacara dorsigera do tehir first spawn on a sponge filter, and the eggs didn't stick to that either. Next time they chose a rock and were more successful.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol indeed, new parents eh? shesh...


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Gratz on the spawn !

"every time she did a pass they all fell into the gravel lol."

Reminds me of my first angel hatch, on a piece of driftwood with steep downhill slope. Ok till wiggler stage, then a bunch of cliff jumpers.

Never forget, fish fry enjoy extreme sports


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hahaha thats a great way to put it DaFishMan. How long do angelfish usually spawn for?, mine have been going for 3 hours and shes still fat.. lol im going to have to vacuum the eggs so they don't spoil the water!.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Mine spawned for half a day or so following a water change. My tank wasn't set up for a hatch though, was a community tank. I was able to get ram eggs to hatch later on. 

I no longer have a pair, hoping to find silver zebras with red eyes. I have a juvie gold angel rescue from my landlord atm, he had in a bowl with no filter, suffering from ammonia/nitrite poisoning. (red in the face) By next night color was normal but still skittish. Been a couple weeks now it freaks when I go by the tank 'feed me dood ! wth ?' Angelfish are fun fish to keep


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol cool cool, thats nuts an angelfish in a bowl.. 

So the pair was able to attach about 12 eggs and they are fertilized lol i highly doubt they will know what to do when they hatch.. will be interesting. But i cannot wait for the next spawn!.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have 3 pairs that spawn once a month, but I can't get them past the wiggler stage.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

matti2uude said:


> I have 3 pairs that spawn once a month, but I can't get them past the wiggler stage.


They die, or the parents eat them, or what?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm not sure, they disappear every time, even in a fry saver.


----------

